# 2004 Klein Q Pro XX



## bjb85runner (Sep 11, 2010)

Looking at this 2004 Klein. Seeing what you think. Full Dura Ace and in in good condition. Has some paint chips and cable rubs. He's asking $900. I was originally looking for the all aluminum Quantum Pro or Race the ones before they were bought out by Trek. Should I hold out or is this a better frame? Your thoughts and comments are appreciated.

Craigslist add

http://bend.craigslist.org/bik/2963207580.html


----------

